# Diablo 3 per Ps3



## JulesWinnfield (2 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno ha intenzione di comprare Diablo3 per ps3? Dovrebbe uscire domani

P.s.

Non sono molto ferrato sulle promozioni gamestop... Ma la solita cosa che gli porti due giochi (validi) e lo paghi 19,90 vale solo se il gioco lo hai prenotato? Oppure basta presentarsi li' con due giochi validi al momento dell'acquisto per usufruire della promozione?


----------



## Liuke (3 Settembre 2013)

Non fate cavolate....ve lo sconsiglio assolutamente.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2013)

A me non pare un gioco da console... detto questo non l'ho provato quindi non mi posso esprimere bene...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Lascia perdere le promozioni gamestop e piuttosto fatti una carta di credito e buttati su ebay o amazon. Detto questo, non ho mai giocato a nessun gioco di queste saghe (solo una demo del primo per pc tanti anni fa), quindi non so che dirti.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto la recensione e dicono sia bello, anche se lontano parente della versione pc


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ho letto la recensione e dicono sia bello, anche se lontano parente della versione pc



E' quello il punto, gioco fondato sull'on line e sul comodo utilizzo di mouse e tastiera... come sia stato riconvertito per console sinceramente non lo so, dubbi ne ho tanti sulla praticità!


----------

